# spawning????



## chris k (Dec 27, 2006)

O.K. so I noticed my plastic plants getting ripped up. Then several fish started getting ripped fins. This is in a 180 with 2-terns and 8-reds. Today two of the fish turned very dark and would not let anything in their corner. Now several hours later eggs everywhere. I put a divider in the tank and everyone has settled down. I am not sure what to do. I have read the breeding section and was wondering how long it takes for the male to fertilize them and they turn orange? Right now they are clear.


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

from my understanding and my experience the fertilizing happens as the eggs fall out. as they do there vibrating.... And if the eggs were fertilized they would hatch within 2-3 days so you will know soon also dont worry about messing up the first batch just do some more research and get a tank ready for the next batch this will happen all the time now. Good luck dude


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Some will stay clear. Mine mostly don't get dark orange like others I have seen. The unfertilized ones will turn a milky white color. Seperate those from the good eggs. Get a brine shrimp hatchery, and get some BBS going today.


----------



## chris k (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks for the input. I will be setting up a 30gl.


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

congrats dude keep us updated


----------

